
Here Are the Most Popular Web Frameworks with Seed and Early-Stage Startups - jasondrowley
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/popular-web-frameworks-seed-early-stage-startups/
======
rmason
At best this is a lagging indicator in a fast moving world. If you assume that
those raising an A round in 2017 started their company two years earlier it
makes a lot of sense.

I think pg said it best is his essay beating the averages:

"When you choose technology, you have to ignore what other people are doing,
and consider only what will work the best"

------
Bizarro
Is Spring really in the same category as React and Angular?

